

Finnish police probe Wikipedia's donation requests - veeti
http://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2014/02/07/finnish_police_probe_wikipedia_donation_requests

======
_delirium
It's a bit strange they sent the letter to wikifi-admin@lists.wikimedia.org,
which is not a legal entity and doesn't own the website or conduct fundraising
for it. It's just a mailing list of Finnish-speaking people who are sysops on
the Finnish Wikipedia (not all of them even live in Finland, as there are
speakers of Finnish in other countries, also). The organization conducting the
fundraising is the Wikimedia Foundation, based in San Francisco, so it would
make sense to address the letter to them.

